# Making more building land available



## Purple (23 Aug 2021)

Should the State look to CPO a few of the many Golf Courses around Dublin?
South Dublin in particular is lettered with them. Given that they are frequented by a small number of people relative to the massive amount of land they take up it's a very poor use of land. In South Dublin there's Edmondstown, the Grange, The Castle and Milltown all nearly beside each other. Then there's Leopardstown, Elm Park, Foxrock, and Killiney. The Grange in particular is massive. Is it time to get rid of a few of them?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Aug 2021)

Hi Purple 

I would think that we all benefit from them in that they are large green spaces. 



Brendan


----------



## time to plan (23 Aug 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Purple
> 
> I would think that we all benefit from them in that they are large green spaces.
> 
> ...


Ensure public access is allowed (is it currently?) and leave them as they are.


----------



## Purple (23 Aug 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Purple
> 
> I would think that we all benefit from them in that they are large green spaces.
> 
> ...


Only if we have a helicopter to fly over them in.
We could have plenty of green spaces when they are good mixed use housing developments.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Aug 2021)

Don't green spaces act as  lungs in cities? 

They improve the air quality. 

Brendan


----------



## PGF2016 (23 Aug 2021)

While they are used by a small number of people they would be heavily used. Surely you'd CPO unused land first?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2021)

Could deal with the many many derilict sites and underused buildings in the city centre first before contemplating CPOs of tracts of land. Even through the Celtic Tiger years large areas of the city centre were left largely idle.


----------



## Purple (2 Sep 2021)

It is good to see the Government asking the RC Church for a list of land that could be used for public housing. I do fear it'll just be a PR exercise and nothing will come of it. In the last 70's it was estimated that the RC Church owned 5.5% of the land within the greater Dublin area. Much of that has been sold off to fund the retirement of aging Priests, Nuns and Sisters but there are still vast tracts of under utilised land, much of it in prime locations.


----------



## Itchy (2 Sep 2021)

I think Dublin Port is another piece of infrastructure that needs to be seriously examined. They should have to justify why they should stay in the Centre of the city.


----------



## time to plan (7 Sep 2021)

ClubMan said:


> Could deal with the many many derilict sites and underused buildings in the city centre first before contemplating CPOs of tracts of land. Even through the Celtic Tiger years large areas of the city centre were left largely idle.


HSQ next to Heuston Station is a case in point. Those foundations have been there for years.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jun 2022)

Apparently the idea of CPO'ng golf clubs is being floated again now - I was asked to contribute to a radio programme about it, but I don't know enough about  it.

Brendan


----------



## newirishman (16 Jun 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Apparently the idea of CPO'ng golf clubs is being floated again now - I was asked to contribute to a radio programme about it, but I don't know enough about  it.
> 
> Brendan


There's an idea! Clontarf golf club springs to mind, huge area 4km from city centre.


----------



## Groucho (16 Jun 2022)

newirishman said:


> There's an idea! Clontarf golf club springs to mind, huge area 4km from city centre.



From the *Irish Times*  27/11/2021
_"An Irish property developer has approached Clontarf Golf Club with a land swap proposal that would involve the club relocating to 185 acres in Kinsealy that were previously part of the Abbeville estate owned by the late taoiseach Charlie Haughey.   In return, Green Land Capital would get the opportunity to develop the 72 acres in Clontarf for housing.   *Some 62 acres of the club's land is leased from Dublin City Council*, who would have to consent to any development and rezone the site for housing. The other 10 acres are owned by the members."_


----------



## Purple (16 Jun 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Apparently the idea of CPO'ng golf clubs is being floated again now - I was asked to contribute to a radio programme about it, but I don't know enough about  it.
> 
> Brendan


I'm obviously ahead of my time


----------



## Purple (17 Jun 2022)

Take a look at Marlay Park on Google Maps. It is 300 acres. The Grange Golf Club surrounds it on two sides. It is significantly bigger than the park. The park gets well over a million visitors each year. How many people play golf on The Grange?


----------



## PGF2016 (17 Jun 2022)

So a golf course is CPO'd and then gets handed to a developer to make a massive profit on it? 

Surely this is political suicide and a total non-runner?


----------



## Purple (17 Jun 2022)

PGF2016 said:


> So a golf course is CPO'd and then gets handed to a developer to make a massive profit on it?
> 
> Surely this is political suicide and a total non-runner?


I don't think it should be handed to a developer. I'd be more in favour of selling it to the them.


----------



## Purple (17 Jun 2022)

If the Grange site is as big as the adjacent park then between 5,500 and 6,000 dwellings can be built there based in the Department of Housing guidelines published in 2018.


----------

